

Ask HN: Does your work support your side projects? - CoreSet

Hi all,<p>As I mature as a developer and my capabilities expand, I find myself with more and more ideas I&#x27;d like to see through. Thinking about my future career, my greatest desire - more than salary or benefits considerations - is autonomy and the freedom to pursue a development life outside my employer.<p>I know support for side projects is rare, and that even Google has pulled it&#x27;s 20% support policy, but does anyone here have examples of an employer that encourages and rewards employee projects? Even in small ways? Or is freelancing the only answer?
======
stuartmscott
Google has not pulled its 20% support policy[1]

[1]: I work at Google

~~~
Netsec
Thanks for the correction! It's nice to know someone is doing it right.

